# Matriz de leds 5x7 con eeprom



## Eurynomos (Nov 9, 2008)

alguien sabe como programar una eeprom 28c256 para poner la información en una led matriz 5x7?
se agradece de antemano
saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 9, 2008)

Puedes comprar o fabricar un programador de memorias eeprom que tiene en el software de control un editor hexadecimal para que le cargués cada uno de los registros de 8 bits. o sino programar un microcontrolador para que grabe todos los datos mediante 12c o spi de forma instantanea.


----------



## Eurynomos (Nov 9, 2008)

ya tengo el programa y el codigo que le voy a poner,necesito un diagrama de como lo voy a manipular
saludos


----------



## marroquin (Nov 9, 2008)

si ya tienes el codigo de cada letra (en hexadecimal), solo falta tener el programador y cargar el codigo


----------



## Eurynomos (Nov 17, 2008)

Pues ya me funcionó la matriz,pero no me salen las letras..es problema del eeprom?
o tengo mal el hexadecimal?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 17, 2008)

pone un esquema y código de tu circuito asi te podemos ayudar de otra forma


----------



## Eurynomos (Nov 17, 2008)

Aqui el esquema que uso.

¿la eeprom lee filas o columnas?


----------



## Eurynomos (Nov 22, 2008)

ya re hice el eeprom con unas cosas....pero no me quiere prender y a veces no da señal
espero su ayuda de antemano


----------



## Gonzo666 (Nov 23, 2008)

mira compadre ay te en realidad no alcanzo a visualizar la imagen claramente pero aver si lo que te voy adecir te sirve ok:

miren en realidad es recomendable utilizar un demultiplexor en este caso el 74ls138 el cual te va a proporcionar las tierras en la matriz de leds es manipulado por un contador decadal como el 74ls190 con un arregalo entre las terminales de salida marcadas con a y c estas metida en una compuerta and que es la 74ls08 el cual va a realizar su conteo con un 555 a una velocidad de 1Mhz + o-  la salidas de este contador tambien van a las primeras tres direcciones de la memoria eeprom mientras que las demas van a tierra te estoy ablando de la memoria eeprom 27c256 st ok tambien el acarreo del contador mandalo aun modulo de 4 contadores y las salidadas de ultimo contador envialas a las sigueintes direcciones de la memoria estas te ayudaran a visualizar las demas letras a porsierto la memoria se aciva con tierra y las salidad de la memoria van a la matriz la cual tiene que ser de catodo comun  segun mi circuito espero y ayas decodificado bien la matriz y te sirva mi exdplicacion despues te proporciono el diiagrama ok


----------



## Eurynomos (Nov 24, 2008)

ok
ya lo estoy en livewire pero no encuentro las piezas para eeprom...y además de que mi matriz tiene las patas en la parte ancha y no en la larga
espero su ayuda


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 25, 2008)

mejor hacerlo con un pic directamente


----------



## bethzabe (Nov 23, 2009)

uhm kero saber porfavor si pueden ayudarme tengo un enorme problema uhn nose como funcionan las direcciones de una eprom tengo la 2732  agredesco su ayuda


----------



## witty (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola soy estudiante de electronik y pues quisiera saber si tu sabes como puedo mostrar en una matriz de led la letra E,j,w apareciendo una luego la otra y luego la otra, tengo que usar una 27c64 pero llevo mucho tiempo intentando y no lo e logrado,

gracias


----------



## ncelyg (Feb 27, 2010)

eurynomus, aun necesotas esa ayuda? yo trabaje hace tiempo  con eeproms y tengo algunas cosas que te puedan servir.


----------



## witty (Feb 27, 2010)

uyyyy claro te agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## mago de oz (Abr 19, 2010)

me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un diagrama de una matriz de 5x7 con eeprom y 138 lo qe me pide es qe escriba mi nombre caracter x caracter ayuda!!!!


----------



## Eurynomos (Feb 11, 2011)

ncelyg dijo:


> eurynomus, aun necesotas esa ayuda? yo trabaje hace tiempo  con eeproms y tengo algunas cosas que te puedan servir.



El eeprom y la matriz nunca me funcionaron,pero si quisiera tu ayuda,saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola Eurynomos

Tal Vez *ncelyg* No responda Después de un año. (28/Feb/010 Mensaje #14)

Si gustas te puedo ayudar pero necesitaría algunos datos de parte tuya:
En qué simulador estas desarrollando el circuito ?
Tienes un programador de EEPROM’s ?

Tengo entendido que utilizas el 74138 y el EEPROM 28C256 para manejar la Matriz 5X7.
El 74138 solo puede manejar 8 mAmp. Por salida, cuando la salida está en bajo(0).
Depende del tipo de Matriz que estés utilizando pero creo que en la realidad(No simulado) no alcanzaría a encender un punto(LED).
Por otro lado, la EEPROM tampoco da la corriente suficiente para encender la Matriz.

En fin solo es cuestión de agregar, en la realidad, unos transistores y resistencias.

Para saber qué datos guardar en la EEPROM puedes utilizar la hoja de calculo de EXCEL como se ve en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rickycov23 (May 12, 2011)

disculpa, como puedes saber que letra poner por ejemplo, digamos que quiero poner HOLA en la eeprom digamos que tengo el codigo y son puras F´s sé que las tengo que modificar pero como sé cual es la letra H y cual la O en valor Hexadecimal
muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2011)

Hola rickycov23

En realidad es más complicado de lo que mencionas.

Es necesario saber como es la matriz 5x7 que tienes. Es decir si es de cátodos a las líneas o ánodos en las líneas.
También es necesario saber si en la matriz 5x7 habilitas las líneas y metes los datos por las columnas o si habilitas las columnas y metes los datos por las líneas.

La matriz es +/- fácil de hacer solo son 7 líneas horizontales y 5 líneas verticales, en cada cruce se conecta un LED. Todos los LED’s se conectarían a las líneas horizontales por el cátodo o bien por el ánodo. Las otras terminales se conectan a las Líneas Verticales.

Las líneas verticales toman el nombre X y las horizontales toman el nombre Y.
Así que en una matriz 5x7 hay X0, X1, X2, X3, X4 y en el eje de las Y’s hay Y0, Y1, Y2, Y3, Y4, Y5, Y6.

De tal suerte que si habilitas las líneas X por las Y’s le “Dirías” que LED’s encender.
Por ejemplo: la letra H. Habilitas X0 y por todas las Y’s mandas Encender Todos los LED’s de la Columna X0 que es la de la extrema Izquierda. y Tambien de la letra H.

Ahora habilitas X1 y por Y3 mandas encender el LED que está en ese cruce (X1, Y3).
Esta línea Y3 es la central horizontalmente de la matriz así que todos los LED’s de esta línea deben encender desde X0 hasta X4 para formar la línea horizontal de la letra H.
En X4 se deben encender todos los LED’s pues es la línea vertical de la H de la extrema derecha.

Creo que con esta explicación puedes determinar que datos meter a tu EEPROM.
Haz tu tabla de verdad digamos para la letra H. Y posteriormente para las demás del letrero HOLA.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luiz14 (May 18, 2011)

saludos 

MR CARLOS

Tengo que realizar una matriz de leds 5x7 con una eprom que despliegue todo el abecedario con barrido pero no se ni como hacer el circuito
no te pido que me lo des hecho pero si me gustaria que me orientaras en ello, pues no se como se
programa la eprom


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2011)

Hola luis14

Qué simulador tienes ? (Dime Cual Utilizas).
En él ve haciendo la matriz de LED’s 5X7.
Debe haber 5 líneas verticales y 7 líneas horizontales. 
A las líneas verticales las vamos a llamar por el prefijo X y a las horizontales por el prefijo Y.
Así que habrá X0, X1, X2, X3, X4 De Izquierda a derecha llamadas columnas. Desde la columna 0 hasta la 4.
Además: Y0, Y1, Y2, Y3, Y4, Y5, Y6, de abajo hacia arriba Llamadas Fila. Desde la Fila 0 hasta la 6.

Cuando la tengas la adjuntas; procura que el archivo que adjuntes esté en el formato del Software simulador que utilizas. Puedes agregar, también, una imagen Jpg, BMP Etc.

Una cosa que no comprendo bien es lo que mencionas en tu mensaje: “con barrido”, qué quieres decir con esto?

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Lo olvide, en cada cruce Columna-Fila conecta un LED orientados hacia el mismo lado.


----------



## luiz14 (May 18, 2011)

Saludos Mr Calrlos

Muchas gracias por responder 
El simulador que uso es el proteus, la duda que tengo es como y con que software se crea el programa para meterlo en la eprom jamas e programado una, te adjunto una imagen con las instrucciones que me distes de filas y columnas

mr carlos la imagen es muy grande no te la puedo adjuntar pero te la puedo mandara tu correo


----------



## MrCarlos (May 18, 2011)

Hola luiz14

Comprime la imagen con WINZIP o WINRAR y adjunta el archivo .ZIP.
Una imagen del circuito me llevaría mas tiempo pues tengo que hacer lo que viene en la imagen en mi simulador.
En cambio si adjuntas el archivo que se genera en tu simulador me llevaría menos tiempo el hacerlo

Este archivo que se genera de tu simulador lo debes comprimir con WINZIP o WINRAR para que lo puedas adjuntar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rick028 (May 2, 2015)

Buenos días.

He tenido problemas con un circuito que me pasaron, estoy intentando hacer que se muestre un mensaje (codificado por columnas) en una matriz de leds de 5x7 con una memoria eeprom, pero el circuito que me dieron no funciona ni en la simulación de proteus, ni de forma física en un proto. De hecho, en forma física el 28C64 se calienta muy rápidamente, lo que indica que hay algún tipo de corto en el circuito.

¿Alguien podría decirme que tengo que corregir en las conexiones sin tener que comprar nuevos elementos? Adjunto el circuito de proteus y el mensaje que quiero mostrar en un archivo .hex


----------



## MrCarlos (May 2, 2015)

Hola Rick028

Así como se ve tu circuito es como te lo pasaron ??
Porque veo que la memoria 27C64 tiene permanentemente conectada a tierra la dirección A3.
Además las direcciones A10, A11 y A12, si no las utilizas debes conectaras a Tierra(Masa, GND).
La entrada PGM negada no hay que dejarla sin conexión así como la entrada VPP.

Ahora bien: Tal vez el archivo mensaje.hex que adjuntaste esté definido para no seguir una secuencia ascendente de direcciones de la memoria.

Que mensaje se debe ver en esa matriz ?? 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rick028 (May 3, 2015)

Sí, así me lo pasaron. Pero estoy seguro que debe tener algunos errores ya que no me funciona.
El mensaje son mis datos, la primera palabra es mi nombre Ricardo

Ok, ¿A dónde debería conectar A3, PGM y VPP?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 3, 2015)

Hola Rick028

Hay muchas cosas por mejorar en el circuito que te pasaron.
La memoria 27C64 No puede dar suficiente corriente para encender los LED’s de la Matriz.
Por tal motivo se calienta cuando pruebas ese circuito en la realidad.
A la Matriz que se mira en el diseño hay que aplicarle un nivel alto en las columnas mientras que por las filas se le aplica un nivel bajo a los puntos que quieres que enciendan.

He estado analizando el archivo HEX que adjuntaste y al parecer no tiene la información correcta para que se vea en la matriz de LED’s la palabra Ricardo.

A3 se conectaría al BIT 3 del contador localizado en la parte superior del esquema.
Puesto que no utilizas la entrada PGM negada, debes conectarla al Vcc.
Puesto que no utilizas la entrada VPP debes conectarla a Tierra(Masa, GND).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rick028 (May 3, 2015)

Gracias MrCarlos

Modifique las conexiones y por lo que puedo ver el pin 3 del 74138 no está recibiendo ninguna señal, hice algunas pruebas pero no puedo encontrar cuál es el problema.

¿De qué forma está mal hecho el archivo .hex? Utilize el programa que encontré en este post del foro:

forosdeelectronica.com/f25/controlar-matriz-leds-8x8-memoria-eeprom-28c64-62182/#post634942

Para generarlo, por ejemplo la letra R sería 80 B7 B3 B5 CE


----------



## MrCarlos (May 3, 2015)

Hola Rick028

Creo que el programa que encontraste en el siguiente enlace no te sirve para desarrollar tu proyecto.
([/COLOR]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/controlar-matriz-leds-8x8-memoria-eeprom-28c64-62182/#post634942)

Además: cando inicia la simulación la dirección de la memoria NO es 000, por el modo como tienes configurados los dos contadores 74191 y el 74LS90.

Ahora bien:
En la dirección 0000 se debe habilitar la primer columna de puntos en la Matriz Con un nivel Alto, la columna de tu izquierda.
En esa dirección todos los BIT’s de la memoria xxxx deben tener un nivel bajo para que enciendan todos los puntos de esa columna. 
Luego se habilita, con un nivel alto, la siguiente columna a tu derecha.
Entonces en la dirección 1000 solo los BIT’s D6 y D3 deben contener un nivel bajo para que solo encienda el punto superior y el cuarto contando de arriba hacia abajo.

De dónde sacase ese circuito que presentas en tu mensaje *#25* ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rick028 (May 3, 2015)

MrCarlos dijo:


> De dónde sacase ese circuito que presentas en tu mensaje *#25* ??



De mi maestro, nos dio varias opciones para escoger y yo escogí el circuito para programar por columnas, los demás escogieron circuitos distintos.

Y ya arreglé el 7490, pero no estoy muy seguro de como reparar los 74191 para que empiecen desde 0000, siempre inicia en 0010, no importa lo que modifique.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 4, 2015)

Hola Rick028

Creo que el direccionamiento de la Memoria puede ser como se mira en los archivos que te adjunto.
Nota que por las columnas tienes que desplazar un nivel alto de tu izquierda hacia tu derecha.
Por las filas se aplica un nivel bajo a los puntos que quieras que enciendan.

Analiza el archivo *Ram Only.pdsprj* que te adjunto en el .zip.
Con el LOGICTOGGLE puedes hacer avanzar  al contador, o puedes utilizar el Clock seleccionándolo con el conmutador SPDT.

Casi se ve la palabra Ricardo pero algunas letras no están bien definidas.

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rick028 (May 4, 2015)

Gracias MrCarlos

Funciona en la simulación, lo probaré más tarde en físico y reportaré si funciona.


----------



## Rick028 (May 7, 2015)

Lo siento por el doble post, pero estoy teniendo unos cuantos problemas al conectar la matriz.

El circuito es el mismo, excepto que para encender la matriz se necesita unos transistores 2N2222a, conozco los pines y se cuales corresponden a las filas y columnas, pero no estoy muy seguro de como conectar los 7 transistores.

La matriz es de ánodo común y tengo entendido que los transistores van con el emisor a tierra, pero si los conecto a tierra, la matriz no muestra nada, y si conecto el emisor a Vcc simplemente se encienden todas las columnas, y cada vez que el reloj envía un pulso una se apaga y enciende, una después de la otra de izquierda a derecha. Si pongo 5 resistencias de 220 Ohm afuera del 7404 ocurre algo similar excepto que se atenúan los leds y de vez en cuando se enciende algo que parece una letra.

Realmente no entiendo cuál es el problema.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 8, 2015)

Hola  Rick028

Por qué necesita los transistores ??
Supongo que porque la memoria (27C64) no puede proporcionar la suficiente corriente para encender los LED’s
Pero el 7404 que tienes para manejar las columnas si puede proporcionar esa corriente??

Las matrices de LED’s no son de ánodo común o cátodo común sino *columnas* de ánodo común y *filas* de cátodo común.
Puede haber también *columnas* de cátodo común y *filas* de ánodo común.

Qué corriente requiere un LED, en esa matriz, para encender plenamente ??
Y cuando circula esa corriente, que caída de voltaje hay en sus terminales ??
Conoces las características eléctricas de la matriz de LED’s que se mira en la imagen que adjuntaste ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rick028 (May 8, 2015)

Pues este es el datasheet de la matriz de leds que tengo:

http://www.puntoflotante.net/gmm12057.pdf

Al parecer, es de columna de ánodo, pero no estoy muy seguro de como leer los voltajes y las corrientes en la tabla.

Tampoco estoy muy seguro si el 7404 puede proporcionar la suficiente corriente, sólo lo agregué porque era parte del esquema para las columnas.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 9, 2015)

Hola Rick028

Revisando las hojas de datos (GMM-12057 ASB) de la matriz de puntos veo que es:
*columnas* de cátodo común y *filas* de ánodo común.
Diferente de las que trae el ISIS de Proteus:
*columnas* de ánodo común y *filas* de cátodo común.

Entonces debes aplicar a las columnas un nivel bajo (0) para habilitarlas.
Por las filas debes aplicar un nivel alto (1) a los puntos que quieras que enciendan.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Rick028 (May 9, 2015)

Gracias MrCarlos

Funcionó perfectamente, quité el 7404 y las resistencias, pero tuve que invertir las salidas del 74138 que iban a las columnas de la matriz, en lugar de que el pin 15 del 74138 fuera al pin 13 de la matriz, fue al 6. Lo mismo con los otros 4 pines.

Aun así, ya funcionó.


----------

